
Bill Gates: US 'not even close' to doing enough to fight pandemic - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/25/us/bill-gates-coronavirus-town-hall-us/index.html
======
Melting_Harps
Why doesn't he help Andrew Yang run for 3rd party and help push UBI then? Its
so easy to sit back and let others in your foundation give the illusion that
Gates himself is the one doing all the legwork with favourable sound bites in
the media. When the truth he is just the money.

I think M$ is evil, and it represents all that sucks about tech, not least of
which is nepotism and theft; but also every time I'm forced to use a Windows
box I still cannot see how Linux is not the standard as Windows OS may be the
Industry standard but is a total POS system.

Its bloated and slow (16gb of ram feels entirely pedestrian in most cases in
that ecosystem) as well just being aesthetically unappealing. I went all in
with various Linux distros close to the latter end of XP in 2009ish and its
like night and day, old(er) thinkpads can get a new chance at Life with a
properly installed Linux distro.

~~~
mvid
Because third party runs are pointless in the US presidential election, and if
anything would detract from the closest ideological candidate, making it more
harmful than doing nothing

------
redis_mlc
Gates has a diplomatic opinion on America's failure to deal with corona, but I
would go further and say that America lost to Mother Nature.

We either need to get in the fight (testing, tracing, isolation), or settle
for herd immunity.

I've seen no evidence of the former.

